# Some helpful Thanksgiving Tips



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Happy Thanksgiving From Andy*

*Some helpful Thanksgiving Tips*

I've gathered some articles perfect to help your Thanksgiving as painless and pleasant as possible.


 






Proper Table Manners

It's important to make a good impression at mealtime, and your table manners can say a lot about your sense of personal style.

Continue >>


 














Here are some easy tips for preparing a tender, juicy turkey. All the turkey cooking tips you'll need.




 




*How to Open Champagne*

To help with your particular celebration here's a 10-step primer for mastering those bottles of bubbly.

Continue >>


 














Break down your turkey carving into steps to get a perfect cut and a delighted gathering. This 10 step process works without fail.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What tips do you have for the dessert part?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Howard said:


> What tips do you have for the dessert part?


Howard: Invite a couple of guests and ask them to bring a pumpkin and a pecan pie! Or just buy them at a grocery store, bakery or restaurant, and get some grocery store whipped cream!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or get the pie and whipped cream yourself and make sure all your friends know you're available to come over.:biggrin:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Egad, we have an even dozen guests coming over for Thanksgiving and the links to the "How to cook" and "How to Carve" a turkey don't seem to be working. Now that just can't be a good omen! Help!!! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> Howard: Invite a couple of guests and ask them to bring a pumpkin and a pecan pie! Or just buy them at a grocery store, bakery or restaurant, and get some grocery store whipped cream!


That's what I do but then when I bring it over the guest sometimes tells me that "I already have enough desserts, you didn't have to buy a another dessert." But it's always good to have more than enough, Am I right?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The butter etiquette is especially important. I confess to a distinct nausea if faced with butter contaminated by particles of bread.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

An antipasto always seems to be received favorably. Go the to deli section and get a jar of cornichons, a small dry salame (sopresseto is a good choice) and a hard sheeps' milk cheese. Cut the cornichons in half lengthwise and slice the salame and the cheese to fit. Run a toothpick through the cornichon, the salame and the cheese and arrange them on a plate. What could be easier? And you will have distinguished yourself as a bon vivant, a connoisseur and a gentleman of taste.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

eagle2250 said:


> Egad, we have an even dozen guests coming over for Thanksgiving and the links to the "How to cook" and "How to Carve" a turkey don't seem to be working. Now that just can't be a good omen! Help!!! LOL.


Both are on the Home Page in the featured articles.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/holidays/turkey-cooking-and-carving-tips/


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> The butter etiquette is especially important. I confess to a distinct nausea if faced with butter contaminated by particles of bread.


You don't like butter with bread?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

and try not to fall asleep on the couch after that big dinner you had, try to suck it up as best as possible,The solution is a lot of Monster energy drinks.


----------

